# Switch rod for sale



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

Beulah Platinum 10'4 for line#6
250$ 
telephone 361 903 2846


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

What is the condition? That sounds like a killer deal!


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

It is in a very good condition - used it mostly for demo casting on grass a handful of fishing trips thats all. Of course rod sock and tube included


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

PM sent


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

sold


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

So stoked about the Beulah! Matching it with a Bauer CFX 4 Spey reel and hunting bull reds with it next week... Thanks


----------

